# weight bearing problem



## trueman (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a roof in Los Angeles area. the structure is made of 2" x 4" trusses, which are 21' long at 2' intervals. The home owner re-roofed from COMPOSITION SHINGLE to concrete tiles, and the weight of the tiles is 7.5 pounds per square foot.
Can anybody tell me if the roof is strong enough to bear the concrete tiles?
Thanks.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Are there any purlins in the roof?(a purlin is a support across the roof say 6" x 12") other wise 21ft seems like along span, what pitch is the roof?
Only second guessing but i would say the roof will eventuley sag.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

We have an engineer from a truss company come out and look at roof structure. It is possible that it's fine. Around here most are are strong enough.

Once I had to go help a fly by night because the inspectors caught him putting tile on a reroof with out a engineer's approval. I made a lot of money that day. :laughing:


----------

